# Strange Question



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

This is kind of a strange question. I was talking to my friend today who may be pregnant. She was telling me that up until about six weeks the fertilized egg can dislodge. THis could happen like if you went on a roller coster at an amusement park or something like that. Has anyone ever heard of this happening? I have never heard of it before.







:


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

That is odd. Personally, I've never heard that? Maybe the next time you're at your Dr. or midwife you could ask. I'm now beating my head trying to figure out where to find an answer







: I'll see what I can come up with - anyone else?


----------



## festivus1 (Jul 22, 2002)

I was under the impression that the fertilized egg doesn't even implant until around that time?????


----------



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the fertilized egg implants at 7 or 8 days. She told me she is not sure where she read it, but she did read it in more than one place. I tried doing a search on the internet, but can never get what i want when I do it.







:


----------



## festivus1 (Jul 22, 2002)

The reason I thought that was because when I spotted during one of my pregnancies the doc said it may have just been implantation bleeding - and it was around 5 weeks. Also, when I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks (different pregnancy) he said it may have been a problem with implantation... But I don't really know???


----------



## festivus1 (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, I just did a brief search and what I looked at did say implantation at about 5 days after ovulation. Maybe my doctor was just trying to make me feel good...:LOL


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

?????


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

The egg does implant pretty early, like within 5 days, but the placenta isn't formed and functioning until 2-3 weeks, I think. That's about the time most of us find out we're pregnant. Whic is why you don't need to worry too much about what you ate or drank or didn't eat or drink before you found out you were pregnant.

Don't know if that's related or not. Anyway, it sounds totally crazy to me that the egg could just sort of shake off during something like a roller-coaster ride. I think once its in, its in. If something happens and you lose the baby, it most likely isn't related to something like what your activities were. But I would love to know if I'm wrong. Plus, how do they even research something like that?

Weird! (but interesting)

Sarah


----------

